

The Strangest Book On Earth - kseven
http://the-dimka.livejournal.com/6645.html

======
memracom
Not so strange. It's just an art piece and there is lots more of that kind of
thing out there. Look into early 20th century surrealism for instance. Watch
the film Un Chien Andalou.

It would be more interesting if it was not trying to be a knockoff of the
Voynich manuscript.

Also, some anime is like this, for instance Porco Rosso and The Wings of
Honneamise. Both of them take place in alternate realities.

